# Dymitr Kabalevsky



## pk-k (May 13, 2007)

Hello !

I'm lokking for a note ; Sonata F major nr 3 op. 46 - D. Kabalevsky.

Do you have it or maybe .mp3 ?

I really need it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

I would have been glad to send you it, 
but unfortunately, it's forbidden in my country…

however, you can buy it there, for example:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_m...try+Kabalevsky+++sonata+3&Go.x=0&Go.y=0&Go=Go


----------



## pk-k (May 13, 2007)

;( Maybe you can troch from a CD to the computer, then into my e-mail ?

[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2007)

Sorry, but even if I had the CD, I see no difference between “ downloading” and “e-mailing” …


----------



## pk-k (May 13, 2007)

and Do you have a this CDs ?

maybe you have a notes ??


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

pk-k said:


> Hello !
> 
> I'm lokking for a note ; Sonata F major nr 3 op. 46 - D. Kabalevsky.
> 
> ...


It seems you will have to purchase it. Benno Moiseiwitsch recorded it and Naxos made a cheap release a few years ago.

There's other fine recording by Horowtiz also.

However, whenever someone says Kabalevsky and piano-sonata in the same phrase, I can only think in Horowitz' live recording of the second sonata. Try to get a hold of it.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I have it. I paid for it.

http://www.amazon.com/Kabalevsky-Pi...=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1290542326&sr=1-1

You can have it used for 4.50$

Martin Pitchon


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Kabalevsky was my gate-way drug.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Good music...*

He has some nice operas as Colas Breugnon and many "could-be-anything" music...He's not one of the best composers...He was as communist as Khachaturian....

Martin


----------

